# Hyatt ROFR [moved/merged]



## Zarasa

I'm a new tug member and new to the bbs. We are in contract for Hyatt Highlands Inn Gold 1 bed wk 49 for $6300 and the agent who is a reputable guy says to be prepared for Hyatt exercising ROFR. He thinks 50/50 it will get thru...maybe less.

Questons:

1 - Is ROFR likely?

2 - Where is the ROFR database referred to in this thread. I've searched and cannot find it here or in the members only area.

Thx!


----------



## Zarasa

*Looks like I'm in the wrong place...*

I just noticed this thread is in the Marriott section so perhaps the ROFR database is only for Marriott properties? I don't mean to spam the bbs but I will repost my Hyatt question in the correct section.


----------



## Zarasa

*Concerned About Hyatt Highlands Inn ROFR*

I'm a new tug member and new to the bbs. We are in contract for Hyatt Highlands Inn Gold 1 bed week 49 for $6300 and the agent who is a reputable guy says to be prepared for possibility of Hyatt exercising ROFR. He thinks 50/50 it will get thru...maybe less.

What do folks here think?

We're interested in a similarly priced week 7.

We have friends that bought weeks at Highlands Inn during and after the recession for $5K each. Have we missed that boat? Is this just a waste of time at these price points?

Thanks for any and all input from the community!


----------



## lizap

How many points are associated with this week?



Zarasa said:


> I'm a new tug member and new to the bbs. We are in contract for Hyatt Highlands Inn Gold 1 bed wk 49 for $6300 and the agent who is a reputable guy says to be prepared for Hyatt exercising ROFR. He thinks 50/50 it will get thru...maybe less.
> 
> Questons:
> 
> 1 - Is ROFR likely?
> 
> 2 - Where is the ROFR database referred to in this thread. I've searched and cannot find it here or in the members only area.
> 
> Thx!


----------



## Zarasa

Hi lizap, it's 1880 pts.


----------



## Sicnarf

*ROFR*



Zarasa said:


> I'm a new tug member and new to the bbs. We are in contract for Hyatt Highlands Inn Gold 1 bed week 49 for $6300 and the agent who is a reputable guy says to be prepared for possibility of Hyatt exercising ROFR. He thinks 50/50 it will get thru...maybe less.
> 
> What do folks here think?
> 
> We're interested in a similarly priced week 7.
> 
> We have friends that bought weeks at Highlands Inn during and after the recession for $5K each. Have we missed that boat? Is this just a waste of time at these price points?
> 
> Thanks for any and all input from the community!



I think $6300 for 1880 points should pass ROFR.   I got one ROFR'd for $4500.


----------



## lizap

But, when did you buy?  Recently, Hyatt has been exercising more ROFR.  I can see this one going either way.  The price is a little low for 1880 points...



Sicnarf said:


> I think $6300 for 1880 points should pass ROFR.   I got one ROFR'd for $4500.


----------



## LurkerBee

$6300 for 1880 works out to $3.35/pt. FWIW, there have been two recent (this month) reports of 2200 pt weeks (mine at beach house and another at Wild Oak) that were ROFRed at the $3.50 to $3.70/pt range. Yet a few months ago, someone reported an 1880 week went through at about $2.90/pt.  

I have been trying to target a value on a price per point, but I'm not sure that really works for Hyatt. It seemed like a fair way to compare prices and weeks, but doesn't account for premium weeks - other than a higher price per point. And it sure didn't work went I made an offer at a higher price per point than the most recent non-ROFR post I found. So take my analysis with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zarasa

*I have my doubts...*

Thanks to everyone for input. At this point I think this deal will get scooped by ROFR, but who knows. I'll report back when I know in a few weeks and then we'll all have one more data point.

However, I'm shifting gears:

Basically I'm now looking for the cheapest upfront cost that won't get blown out by ROFR combined with the lowest maintenance cost per point anywhere in the Hyatt system. Also I don't care about Hawaii which apparently is nearly impossible to exchange into. 

The reason I'm focused on Hyatt is that we'd like have Highlands Inn and Tahoe as options since we live in NorCal.

Any pointers on where in the Hyatt system to look?


----------



## heathpack

Zarasa said:


> Thanks to everyone for input. At this point I think this deal will get scooped by ROFR, but who knows. I'll report back when I know in a few weeks and then we'll all have one more data point.
> 
> However, I'm shifting gears:
> 
> Basically I'm now looking for the cheapest upfront cost that won't get blown out by ROFR combined with the lowest maintenance cost per point anywhere in the Hyatt system. Also I don't care about Hawaii which apparently is nearly impossible to exchange into.
> 
> The reason I'm focused on Hyatt is that we'd like have Highlands Inn and Tahoe as options since we live in NorCal.
> 
> Any pointers on where in the Hyatt system to look?



There are likely big changes coming to the Hyatt system, as they are introducing a pure points system.  Historical experience with exchanging in to either of these resorts may no longer be relevant.  I suggest if you want to stay at these resorts, you should look for a week at one of them in a unit you'll like.


----------



## sts1732

Zarasa said:


> Thanks to everyone for input. At this point I think this deal will get scooped by ROFR, but who knows. I'll report back when I know in a few weeks and then we'll all have one more data point.
> 
> However, I'm shifting gears:
> 
> Basically I'm now looking for the cheapest upfront cost that won't get blown out by ROFR combined with the lowest maintenance cost per point anywhere in the Hyatt system. Also I don't care about Hawaii which apparently is nearly impossible to exchange into.
> 
> The reason I'm focused on Hyatt is that we'd like have Highlands Inn and Tahoe as options since we live in NorCal.
> 
> Any pointers on where in the Hyatt system to look?


Just a thought, you might try Pinion Pointe. Since you are northern Cal.  I noticed them with quite a few resales and Pinion Pointe has in the past been lowest in MF's. We own odd year 2 bdr. lockout MF's just under 600.00 on our year, 300.00 on even yrs. They did try to entice us one with an offer to become yearly, same unit, for 12,500.00 for the even year. Needless to say that didn't work.......


----------



## lizap

Other than salespeoples 'trusted' words, there has been no official word this is going to happen.  If it does happen, unless Hyatt charges current Hyatt owners way less than what they are presently charging to join the supposed trust (Marriott charged less than 2K initially) or they open a whole lot more resorts, there will not be a lot of trust inventory for some time.  In any case, it is always a good idea to buy where you want to vacation most of the time.




heathpack said:


> There are likely big changes coming to the Hyatt system, as they are introducing a pure points system.  Historical experience with exchanging in to either of these resorts may no longer be relevant.  I suggest if you want to stay at these resorts, you should look for a week at one of them in a unit you'll like.


----------



## bizaro86

Actually, the CEO of ILG said they were doing pure points


----------



## Zarasa

bizaro86 said:


> Actually, the CEO of ILG said they were doing pure points



Is there a link to this?


----------



## lizap

There has been no "official" word to current Hyatt owners on this.  Perhaps it will be similar to FLEX, who knows... This is speculation at this point. There was this kind of speculation when FLEX was announced, and so far, there has been no impact on existing Westin owners. In any regard for it to be successful (if it happens), they will have to have inventory, and that will be slow happening unless they lower the price substantially for current Hyatt owners to join the trust or add a lot of new resorts.  Further, ILG has recently ticked off a lot of people with its charging for upgrades, I seriously doubt it is interested in making another decision right now that will alienate TS owners.  ILG is a 'for profit' company, and alienating its customers or potential customers is NOT in its best interest.




bizaro86 said:


> Actually, the CEO of ILG said they were doing pure points


----------



## Zarasa

You mentioned the new fee for upgrades and I've seen it mentioned a few times on this board. Can you provide more info about his change or point me to a thread that covers the details?

Also you mentioned that ILG is for profit and won't want to tick off customers. That's true except in a scenario where a company is loosing money or not generating a sufficient return. That said I have no idea what ILG's financials look like or if they are even available. 

Also TS is a pretty unique business. The company has a captive consumer locked into a long term binding contract. As long as they don't violate the terms of the contract on their side they can do whatever they like right? What is your recourse as a customer? You're locked into a relatively illiquid asset that you must use annually and you're contractually obligated to pay annual fees. 

What percentage of existing owners buy new timeshare weeks directly from the developer? What percentage of new sales come from brand new customers who don't currently own? I suspect ILG care a lot more about the potential new vs the existing customer because the existing customer is locked into a long term contract that they cannot exit unless there is a breach of contract by ILG or whomever and even with a breach it would be an expensive endeavor for the customer to pursue a remedy.

As you can see I'm a bit cynical about the idea that they will avoid making decisions that increase profits because it might irritate existing owners. However, these are just my quick opinions based on sitting thru nearly 10 really sneaky developer sales pitches, spending a few days shopping for a resale TS, plus nearly 30 years of running businesses (that did not hurt or otherwise screw their customers).


----------



## lizap

The upgrade situation is not relevant for Hyatt since when we deposit into II, points are used to reserve other units.  For others, such as Westin or Sheraton, we used to be able to deposit the small side of our 2BR and potentially upgrade to a large 1BR or 2 BR, if available.   Now there is a charge for such an upgrade. 

I do not believe ILG is currently losing money.

ILG is a unique business, but as you know when a business fails to meet the needs of its customers, there is a real risk that another will step in; there are other companies that specialize in TS deposits and exchanges.  People might choose to deposit/exchange with another company, which would hurt ILG"s revenue as there are associated customer fees.

I would like to mention that we have gotten some excellent exchanges (e.g., Marriotts) via II with our Hyatt. Given where you live, I would have little hesitation in buying resale at either Carmel or Incline Village.  Both are very nice. If the supposed 'pure points' system comes about and ILG screws existing owners (which I am highly doubtful will occur), if you didn't want to visit you home resort one year, you could always deposit into II.  Purchasing High Sierra several years ago was a great decision for was, although we have visited only once (this year). The other times we have exchanged for other Hyatts using Hyatts internal points system or deposited into II and gotten Marriotts.  We recouped our original investment long ago.




Zarasa said:


> You mentioned the new fee for upgrades and I've seen it mentioned a few times on this board. Can you provide more info about his change or point me to a thread that covers the details?
> 
> Also you mentioned that ILG is for profit and won't want to tick off customers. That's true except in a scenario where a company is loosing money or not generating a sufficient return. That said I have no idea what ILG's financials look like or if they are even available.
> 
> Also TS is a pretty unique business. The company has a captive consumer locked into a long term binding contract. As long as they don't violate the terms of the contract on their side they can do whatever they like right? What is your recourse as a customer? You're locked into a relatively illiquid asset that you must use annually and you're contractually obligated to pay annual fees.
> 
> What percentage of existing owners buy new timeshare weeks directly from the developer? What percentage of new sales come from brand new customers who don't currently own? I suspect ILG care a lot more about the potential new vs the existing customer because the existing customer is locked into a long term contract that they cannot exit unless there is a breach of contract by ILG or whomever and even with a breach it would be an expensive endeavor for the customer to pursue a remedy.
> 
> As you can see I'm a bit cynical about the idea that they will avoid making decisions that increase profits because it might irritate existing owners. However, these are just my quick opinions based on sitting thru nearly 10 really sneaky developer sales pitches, spending a few days shopping for a resale TS, plus nearly 30 years of running businesses (that did not hurt or otherwise screw their customers).


----------



## bizaro86

For the remainder of 2016, our focus at HPO will continue to be on enhancing our sales and marketing infrastructure and channels to increase the velocity and efficiency of sales as well as support the launch of the Pure Points Club. We also expect to open the Sales Preview Gallery in Key West and commence construction of new phases at our Bonita Springs and San Antonio Resorts later this year.

Was from their recent conference call. Transcript is here:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/397...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single


----------



## lizap

Remains to be seen how they will get inventory for a 'pure points' system. Could possibly be by building new resorts or adding new buildings at existing resorts.  Getting units by exercising ROFR will not be a fast process.  If they allow current Hyatt owners to buy into the system for a reasonable fee, such as Marriott did (initially less than 2k), that would increase inventory more quickly. Again, no official announcement to existing owners.





bizaro86 said:


> For the remainder of 2016, our focus at HPO will continue to be on enhancing our sales and marketing infrastructure and channels to increase the velocity and efficiency of sales as well as support the launch of the Pure Points Club. We also expect to open the Sales Preview Gallery in Key West and commence construction of new phases at our Bonita Springs and San Antonio Resorts later this year.
> 
> Was from their recent conference call. Transcript is here:
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/397...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single


----------



## Zarasa

Why would anyone pay to give up a deeded week and exchange it for pure points? Seems it would be the other way around unless the points come with big benefits.


----------



## lizap

Probably to have access to more resorts and perhaps earlier, but this is speculation...




Zarasa said:


> Why would anyone pay to give up a deeded week and exchange it for pure points? Seems it would be the other way around unless the points come with big benefits.


----------



## sts1732

Zarasa said:


> Why would anyone pay to give up a deeded week and exchange it for pure points? Seems it would be the other way around unless the points come with big benefits.


NOT ME..........Why would I give up a guaranteed week at my home resort, without having to get in before several hundred people on a week I didn't want, or use a waiting list. As previously stated why would I pay more, for less when I don't think II will be going away for existing owners, no matter what.
 I can't really think of a HUGE BENIFIT they would offer that would interest me.


----------



## Kal

My thinking is Hyatt would have to add new resorts from outside the current HVC list. Even then, there would be similar limitations for access to quality weeks since those owners would already have their own internal limitations. Of course any new resorts would have to be superior quality in attractive locations.

For those HRC owners who never use their owner unit/week and rely on points, the total points program MIGHT offer some benefit? But giving up a deeded week ownership at a high value HRC resort doesn't cut it. Resale value is ialso a criteria!


----------



## lizap

I think the key is the price existing Hyatt owners would have to pay to get into the new system.  If it is similar to what Marriott owners initially paid (less than 2K), I would think they would have a number of takers.  If they stick with the current more than 10k price, I would doubt many would take them up on it..




Kal said:


> My thinking is Hyatt would have to add new resorts from outside the current HVC list. Even then, there would be similar limitations for access to quality weeks since those owners would already have their own internal limitations. Of course any new resorts would have to be superior quality in attractive locations.
> 
> For those HRC owners who never use their owner unit/week and rely on points, the total points program MIGHT offer some benefit? But giving up a deeded week ownership at a high value HRC resort doesn't cut it. Resale value is ialso a criteria!


----------



## Zarasa

*Highlands Inn / Monterey Car Week & Concours*

So the latest twist in our process of exploring options at Highlands Inn is that we are considering buying 1 bedroom wk 32 & 33 full ocean view. These weeks cover Monterey Car Week and sometimes they include the Sunday finale which is the Concours d Elegance. Our thought is that for the next 20 or so years until we retire we'll use one week and rent the other at a premium using Redweek, this site, Airbnb, VRBO, etc. We should be able to rent the week that covers Monterey Car Week at a nice premium over the annual MF....maybe even enough to cover the MF for both units. In 20 years or so I can see us using the two weeks ourselves every year. We have two sons, so eventually when we kick the bucket, they'll each get a week to enjoy until 2079. 

Does this make any sense or are we dreaming and headed for financial disaster thinking we'll get more than our MF when we try to rent out one of the weeks?


----------



## sts1732

Zarasa said:


> So the latest twist in our process of exploring options at Highlands Inn is that we are considering buying 1 bedroom wk 32 & 33 full ocean view. These weeks cover Monterey Car Week and sometimes they include the Sunday finale which is the Concours d Elegance. Our thought is that for the next 20 or so years until we retire we'll use one week and rent the other at a premium using Redweek, this site, Airbnb, VRBO, etc. We should be able to rent the week that covers Monterey Car Week at a nice premium over the annual MF....maybe even enough to cover the MF for both units. In 20 years or so I can see us using the two weeks ourselves every year. We have two sons, so eventually when we kick the bucket, they'll each get a week to enjoy until 2079.
> 
> Does this make any sense or are we dreaming and headed for financial disaster thinking we'll get more than our MF when we try to rent out one of the weeks?


If you could get wk. 32 or 33 at Highlands, that would be  AWSOME !! Carmel fills up for the big show. Another one would be in Jan.( I believe) that's when they bring in all the big name chefs. for a week and they use Highlands exclusively. You would have no problem I would think with 32 or 33, and getting a premium. We rented our week for the 4th. for 2K with no problems.
  Saying all that for 20 yrs. you need to prepared to pay ever increasing MF's.


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> My thinking is Hyatt would have to add new resorts from outside the current HVC list. Even then, there would be similar limitations for access to quality weeks since those owners would already have their own internal limitations. Of course any new resorts would have to be superior quality in attractive locations.
> 
> For those HRC owners who never use their owner unit/week and rely on points, the total points program MIGHT offer some benefit? But giving up a deeded week ownership at a high value HRC resort doesn't cut it. Resale value is ialso a criteria!



We own a pretty decent week (week 22, sometimes Memorial Day) at High Sierra in Tahoe.  But we've never used it or even seen the resort.  No reason why, really.  At first, we just had one timeshare & interval trades were really appealing.  Now, my cycling coach lives in Reno, so if we head up there, we typically stay with him.

We're for sure people who would consider a buy-in to a pure points system.  But we would not give up our week and pay $10k+.  If the buy-in really turns out to be that high, it will just take too long for the points system to build inventory.  Sure, going to the Hyatt Maui would be great.  But not worth it.  A friend just built a house in Kauai, we could just go there instead.


----------



## Kal

heathpack said:


> ... going to the Hyatt Maui would be great. But not worth it...


 
 It would be hard to believe that a Maui owner would give up their unit to the Total Points program.  It's almost impossible to get into Maui with the current HRC system, again because those owners don't give up their week.  

 An HRC member who owns a lesser quality resort in a very low-end week might very well be tempted to give it up, but then a low-end week usually doesn't equate to very many points.


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> It would be hard to believe that a Maui owner would give up their unit to the Total Points program.  It's almost impossible to get into Maui with the current HRC system, again because those owners don't give up their week.
> 
> An HRC member who owns a lesser quality resort in a very low-end week might very well be tempted to give it up, but then a low-end week usually doesn't equate to very many points.



I was assuming that because Maui is not sold out, they could just sell some of that inventory as pure points.  No?  They can't do this?


----------



## Kal

heathpack said:


> I was assuming that because Maui is not sold out, they could just sell some of that inventory as pure points. No? They can't do this?



If Hyatt switched over from deeded units to just points, for me, I would not spend that kind of capital for Maui.  Maybe some other resorts for 2200 points tho.


----------



## heathpack

Kal said:


> If Hyatt switched over from deeded units to just points, for me, I would not spend that kind of capital for Maui.  Maybe some other resorts for 2200 points tho.



Totally agree.  But I think people do stuff like this, especially if they are promised a booking advantage for their home resort.


----------



## tegs_1980

heathpack said:


> We own a pretty decent week (week 22, sometimes Memorial Day) at High Sierra in Tahoe.  But we've never used it or even seen the resort.  No reason why, really.  At first, we just had one timeshare & interval trades were really appealing.  Now, my cycling coach lives in Reno, so if we head up there, we typically stay with him.
> 
> We're for sure people who would consider a buy-in to a pure points system.  But we would not give up our week and pay $10k+.  If the buy-in really turns out to be that high, it will just take too long for the points system to build inventory.  Sure, going to the Hyatt Maui would be great.  But not worth it.  A friend just built a house in Kauai, we could just go there instead.


silly question but what do you do with your Hyatt High Sierra Lodge week then?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

We also own late spring/early summer at Hyatt Sierra and have only visited one time.   We usually use the points associated with the week to trade internally within Hyatt or deposit it into Interval.  We have gotten some excellent exchanges using II..  High Sierra is a wonderful resort.  We were there in late May this year and it was packed.  Can't say enough good things about this resort and the North side of the lake.  





tegs_1980 said:


> silly question but what do you do with your Hyatt High Sierra Lodge week then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack

tegs_1980 said:


> silly question but what do you do with your Hyatt High Sierra Lodge week then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



We exchange it, sometimes through Hyatt, sometimes through Interval, sometimes through SFX, sometimes privately.


----------



## alexadeparis

Just got word today that my 1400 point EOY purchase of Wild Oak had ROFR waived at $244.50


----------



## tntintexas

*ROFR Waived at Wild Oak Ranch*

Hi All - I'm new to this board but have been reading posts regarding Hyatt resales for the past month.  We are in the process of purchasing a resale 2 bedroom lock off (1400 points) - week 51 - $1500 - at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch.  My parents are owners there (purchased directly from Hyatt about 11 years ago) and we go there every year with our kiddos and thought it would be a great purchase.  We just heard back yesterday that ROFR was waived!!  Yay!!  We are excited about becoming owners there.


----------



## Creekway6

alexadeparis said:


> Just got word today that my 1400 point EOY purchase of Wild Oak had ROFR waived at $244.50



Congrats.  It's interesting to read about all this ROFR activity elsewhere in the Hyatt system.  That certainly hasn't been out experience with Wild Oak.


----------



## LurkerBee

I'm glad to hear of some positive ROFR news (for buyers). I still would like to get into Hyatt (home resort in Florida).  So far one lost to ROFR, one seller who rejected my offer. Perhaps I will try again? My in-laws just committed to a retirement place in Ft. Myers, so Coconut Plantation has move up the list.


----------



## Zarasa

*Waiting...*

We are still waiting to hear back on our deal for a week at Highlands Inn. The consensus opinion (experienced agent + my research + this board) is that we are likely to loose the deal. Will report back on the result later this month.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

That price would work at Beach House or Pinon Pointe but Carmel pricing is going for higher, BUT that being said it seems Hyatt has been going through some months where they buy back a lot and other months where they seem to let weeks go through. 
Sorry that doesn't help but it is a waiting game. When ours was bought back we didn't find out until almost the whole month went by. Good luck! We just got back from Highland Inn. It is a beautiful property!


----------



## RichardL

As to the rental aspect, think of it as work.  Does it make sense to pay $6300 to work to make maybe $500 of profit.  Not if it takes 12-13 weeks to recoup your investment, nor if it takes even 6-8 years.

Enjoy Hyatt Carmel. I leave for car week tomorrow and the experience is truly unique.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

bizaro86 said:


> For the remainder of 2016, our focus at HPO will continue to be on enhancing our sales and marketing infrastructure and channels to increase the velocity and efficiency of sales as well as support the launch of the Pure Points Club. We also expect to open the Sales Preview Gallery in Key West and commence construction of new phases at our Bonita Springs and San Antonio Resorts later this year.
> 
> Was from their recent conference call. Transcript is here:
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/397...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single



This info along with the reports of the current push for resale owners "to purchase a week from the developer to make the resale week 'whole' ", sounds like practice for when they go live with the new program.  Which makes me think somehow the owners who bought from the developer originally will be able to exchange into the new trust system using gold Passport points?  Just a thought.


----------



## bdh

Zarasa said:


> We are still waiting to hear back on our deal for a week at Highlands Inn. The consensus opinion (experienced agent + my research + this board) is that we are likely to loose the deal. Will report back on the result later this month.



Once you hear back, visit KAL's site to report the pertinent Sale/ROFR details.

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


----------



## LurkerBee

bdh said:


> Once you hear back, visit KAL's site to report the pertinent Sale/ROFR details.
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


I guess this is a question for Kal, but I can't see how to view recent results. Just from posts here, it's become obvious that the ROFR environment has changed recently, but the interim report that is linked has nothing from 2012-2016. Am I missing something?


----------



## Kal

The ROFR database is populated based upon input from buyers of Hyatt properties on the resale market.  There hasn't been meaningful participation in the last few years, thus the database does not reflect current activity.

 I would encourage everyone to submit any transaction information that is not included in the report.  Thank you for your continuing support


----------



## grevas1

Kal said:


> The ROFR database is populated based upon input from buyers of Hyatt properties on the resale market.  There hasn't been meaningful participation in the last few years, thus the database does not reflect current activity.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to submit any transaction information that is not included in the report.  Thank you for your continuing support



Submitted information regarding the two Hyatt resale purchases over the last year, both passed ROFR.  Always looking forward to good vacations.  And thank you Kal for the excellent and detailed information on your website.


----------



## LurkerBee

Kal said:


> The ROFR database is populated based upon input from buyers of Hyatt properties on the resale market.  There hasn't been meaningful participation in the last few years, thus the database does not reflect current activity.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to submit any transaction information that is not included in the report.  Thank you for your continuing support


Thanks! I'll submit my failure. And I'm trying again. Wish me luck!


----------



## Zarasa

*Highlands ROFR Waived*



Zarasa said:


> We are still waiting to hear back on our deal for a week at Highlands Inn. The consensus opinion (experienced agent + my research + this board) is that we are likely to loose the deal. Will report back on the result later this month.



We got past ROFR yesterday. Our deal is for:

Horizon Ocean View
Week 49
Gold 1880 pts

Price: $3550 for timeshare + $1600 for 1880 points balance + $500 escrow + $650 Hyatt transfer = $6300 total

We wanted to spend $4-5K total so this is a little more than what we wanted to spend on a gold week at Highlands but all the talk about ROFR drove us to a higher price point.

This is a bittersweet win though. After going into escrow I was able to access Hyatt's online portal for owners and quickly realized that 1880 points is not enough to meet our travel needs. So we assumed we'd loose this week and started shopping for a 2520 point week which would meet our needs. Financially if one can afford ~$11K for one of those weeks they make a lot more sense.

Now we are "stuck" with this 1880 point week 49 and considering our next move:

1 - use this years 1880 points then sell it and keep working on 2520 point week

2 - buy another 1880 point week at Highlands or elsewhere (High Sierra) so we have 2 weeks at locations nearby that we can easily use once we're empty nesters in 9 years. In the meantime we'll have 3760 Hyatt and II points to use for our travel needs. But we'll be paying 2x annual maintenance fees.

3 - buy a cheap non-Hyatt timeshare that we'll never use just to get the points which we'll put into II to use with the 1880 points we now own. For over a decade now we have used HomeAway/VRBO (and recently Airbnb) a lot when we travel so getting into II would be a big shift for us.

Thoughts, other options? Did we get a good deal? Wish I could be more excited about this win, but we had already set our sights on something else after being frustrated trying to make 1880 points work for us.

Thanks for any input and the insights already shared over the last month of membership here.


----------



## TUG98

Zarasa said:


> I'm a new tug member and new to the bbs. We are in contract for Hyatt Highlands Inn Gold 1 bed wk 49 for $6300 and the agent who is a reputable guy says to be prepared for Hyatt exercising ROFR. He thinks 50/50 it will get thru...maybe less.
> 
> Questons:
> 
> 1 - Is ROFR likely?
> 
> 2 - Where is the ROFR database referred to in this thread. I've searched and cannot find it here or in the members only area.
> 
> Thx!


 Not likely I bought mine for less and Hyatt did not flinch


----------



## LurkerBee

TUG98 said:


> Not likely I bought mine for less and Hyatt did not flinch


Per your other posts, you purchased 4 years ago. Reading the threads on here over the past 4 months have made it clear that the ROFR environment has been changing.  Prices that got waivers a year ago are failing now.


----------



## DAman

Zarasa-

Make sure you know all the rules about the 1880 point balance you paid extra for.  

Are the points in CUP?  Are they in LCUP(very restrictive use)?  Are you able to transfer them to II(called EEE in Hyatt lingo-you can deposit in EEE until you are 60 days into CUP)?  Read up as much as you can as to how to use your points.

My guess is you will have your 1880 points for this year's week 49.  They will be CUP points and will turn into LCUP points in December.  Use them to make your CUP reservations as soon as your transfer is completed.  

My simple rule is to never ever allow points to go into LCUP because they can only be used to make a reservation within 60 days.  I transfer them to EEE and use for exchanges in II.  The good news is 4 months later(after EEE transfer) I have a new set of points to work with(the next year's points).

The good news there is availability to use those points at Highlands Inn and High Sierra over the next six months.


----------



## Zarasa

DAman said:


> Zarasa-
> 
> Make sure you know all the rules about the 1880 point balance you paid extra for.
> 
> Are the points in CUP?




They are CUP and we made an agreement with the current owner to book reservations and issue guest certificates to us ahead of closing (in case Hyatt exercised ROFR).

We will have 120 CUP points remaining in the account when we take over. They will convert to LCUP after our wk49 in December correct?

Our plan now is to convert our 2017 wk 49 to CUP points so we have 1880 CUP and 120 LCUP for a total of 2000 points. We would like to use those points to book a platinum week at High Sierra in 2018 (not 2017). Is this plan feasible or are we going to run into problems because of LCUP restrictions?


----------



## Zarasa

LurkerBee said:


> Per your other posts, you purchased 4 years ago. Reading the threads on here over the past 4 months have made it clear that the ROFR environment has been changing.  Prices that got waivers a year ago are failing now.



Agree. In addition, according to our agent there is almost no rhyme or reason to how they are deciding ROFR. From what I can glean it's a formula based on value of the week, but there is also an "on/off" switch. Apparently the switch was in the "off" position last week...supposedly there were many deals where Hyatt waived ROFR...some priced lower than ours which is kind of annoying but we're happy with what we've got at this point.

Wish we had bought up a few platinum weeks during the recession though...killer deals back then on timeshares.


----------



## DAman

Zarasa said:


> They are CUP and we made an agreement with the current owner to book reservations and issue guest certificates to us ahead of closing (in case Hyatt exercised ROFR).
> 
> We will have 120 CUP points remaining in the account when we take over. They will convert to LCUP after our wk49 in December correct?
> 
> Our plan now is to convert our 2017 wk 49 to CUP points so we have 1880 CUP and 120 LCUP for a total of 2000 points. We would like to use those points to book a platinum week at High Sierra in 2018 (not 2017). Is this plan feasible or are we going to run into problems because of LCUP restrictions?



The LCUP restriction will cause you a problem if you need to use those points for your reservation.  Hyatt is unforgiving in that way.

Summer weeks are difficult to book at High Sierra.  Think about a wait list request.  You may have to look at two midweek stays due to your LCUP points.


----------



## Kal

Zarasa said:


> ...Our plan now is to convert our 2017 wk 49 to CUP points so we have 1880 CUP and 120 LCUP for a total of 2000 points. We would like to use those points to book a platinum week at High Sierra in 2018 (not 2017). Is this plan feasible or are we going to run into problems because of LCUP restrictions?



You cannot combine LCUP points with CUP points to make a CUP reservation.  You can only combine the two if you make an LCUP reservation.


----------



## Zarasa

DAman said:


> The LCUP restriction will cause you a problem if you need to use those points for your reservation.  Hyatt is unforgiving in that way.
> 
> Summer weeks are difficult to book at High Sierra.  Think about a wait list request.  You may have to look at two midweek stays due to your LCUP points.



1 - We're the type who generally plan our travel a year or more in advance. Will that help us booking summer stays in Tahoe (without owning a summer week there)? We can determine a week and put ourselves on a waitlist a year ahead of time. If Hyatt is logical and honorable in the way they allocate weeks that should put us first in line when a summer week is released by it's owner correct?

2 - After further research I understand the LCUP restrictions and why you posted earlier to deposit the points to II rather than let them become LCUP. We generally don't take last minute trips so 60 day restrictions make LCUP kinda useless for us.


----------



## Zarasa

I understand that Hyatt will allow us to purchase a future years points ahead of time. If so does anyone know how long those points remain in CUP? Does a clock start when you buy the points or do they remain in CUP on the same timeline as if they had not been pre-purchased?

For example at the end of this year we'll pay $1600 and receive our wk49 2017 week and 1880 points. Then we'll pre-purchase 2018 1880 points. We'll have 3760 points total in CUP and use those points to book a 2018 summer week in Tahoe and a 2018 summer weekend and/or 4 day mid-week in Carmel. Also could also roll 1300 points to II for a planned trip to Costa Rica in April 2017.

Basically 1880 points is not sufficient to meet our travel needs until the nest is empty a decade from now. The high school schedule dictates our travel schedule. So we either need to use future years points or buy another Hyatt week at Carmel or Tahoe. When our youngest is off to college none of this matters. We can and probably will use our week 49 at Highlands every single year. Love it there in the winter as it is far less crowded.


----------



## DAman

Zarasa said:


> I understand that Hyatt will allow us to purchase a future years points ahead of time. If so does anyone know how long those points remain in CUP? Does a clock start when you buy the points or do they remain in CUP on the same timeline as if they had not been pre-purchased?
> 
> For example at the end of this year we'll pay $1600 and receive our wk49 2017 week and 1880 points. Then we'll pre-purchase 2018 1880 points. We'll have 3760 points total in CUP and use those points to book a 2018 summer week in Tahoe and a 2018 summer weekend and/or 4 day mid-week in Carmel. Also could also roll 1300 points to II for a planned trip to Costa Rica in April 2017.
> 
> Basically 1880 points is not sufficient to meet our travel needs until the nest is empty a decade from now. The high school schedule dictates our travel schedule. So we either need to use future years points or buy another Hyatt week at Carmel or Tahoe. When our youngest is off to college none of this matters. We can and probably will use our week 49 at Highlands every single year. Love it there in the winter as it is far less crowded.



I looked at the rules again and am unaware of any rule that allows for prepurchase of points except for borrowing for a stay within 60 days.  

You can purchase another week and combine which is what I did.  If you decide to purchase another week you have to strategize when you want the points.  I have a week 26 and 29 so the points line up.  

3760 points are great to have and a lot to use.  

I think you would have a chance for High Sierra from the waitlist but it's all dependent on owners not using their weeks and how many people have the same idea.  Remember owners can rent out their deeded weeks too.

High Sierra has easier availability in the winter except Christmas vacation.  I was there earlier this year for President's Day week on a 4 night midweek stay.  The year before we were at Highlands Inn that week on a 4 day and a 2 day midweek stay.


----------



## Kal

Zarasa said:


> ...For example at the end of this year we'll pay $1600 and receive our wk49 2017 week and 1880 points. Then we'll pre-purchase 2018 1880 points. We'll have 3760 points total in CUP ....



You cannot use "borrowed" next years points to combine with this year's points.  The borrowed points are LCUP and cannot be comingled with CUP.

 Look carefully at points usage.  You will receive next years points 52 weeks from the first day of the owned week.  Those points are in CUP for 52 weeks then any unused balance move to LCUP.

 Do some "what-if" planning assuming the desired stay week comes available 6 months prior to the first day of that week.  You have to be on the wait list AND have sufficient points in your accouint to confirm the desired unit.


----------



## Zarasa

*Well I guess we're buying a second week...*

Kal & dAman, Thanks for your responses. From your responses it sounds like we need to buy another week which is something we are willing and able to do. Wish we had lost the week 49 to ROFR and bought a 2520 point week instead. That was the plan. Owning two 1880 point weeks (49,50) at Highlands will work also. Not keen on spending $3200/year in dues (forever). Like the idea of spending $1800/year for 2520 points much better. Oh well these are as they say "first world problems" for those of us lucky enough to enjoy these premium resorts. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## LurkerBee

Third time is a charm. I just got word I passed ROFR on a 2000 pt EOY at Coconut Plantation. I guess the switch was "off" or something, as I am paying less than half of my offer on an annual Beach House. Yes, slightly higher mf at coconut plantation, but my in laws are moving to be nearby, so a good location if I don't use points elsewhere. 

I will add, both of my ROFR answers have come within 2 weeks. (The third was a seller who rejected my offer).

Now... to decide what to do about the off year...


----------



## Zarasa

Congrats on your purchase LurkerBee! We're shopping for another gold or better week at Highlands Inn and hoping the ROFR switch stays in the "off" position as well.


----------



## Quinte

Thanks for posting that link; helps to follow the development of this change.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/397...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single


----------



## Quinte

Curious to know if you receive all the same benefits (e.g. Hyatt Gold Passport conversion) when you purchase resale?


----------



## suzannesimon

You do not get Gold Passport points when you purchase resale but it isn't an equitable trade anyway so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## LurkerBee

Quinte said:


> Curious to know if you receive all the same benefits (e.g. Hyatt Gold Passport conversion) when you purchase resale?



Hyatt gold passport conversion is not available resale. 

And since there are several resale buyers following this - were you required to provide your full SSN to Hyatt? My closing company is saying its a Hyatt requirement.  I've placated them by providing driver license info and last 4 of SSN. But they claim Hyatt will want to full thing. Just curious if others have expierenced this.


----------



## suzannesimon

Yes.  They have my social security number.


----------



## LurkerBee

My deed came in the mail!  Yay!  I'm rather impressed with the speed of the transfer. 25 days to go from escrow payment, through ROFR, and then the deed. The letter says it can take up to 90 days for Hyatt to recognize the new owner.  Does anyone have some recent reports of how long the process actually takes?


----------



## Cropman

LurkerBee said:


> My deed came in the mail!  Yay!  I'm rather impressed with the speed of the transfer. 25 days to go from escrow payment, through ROFR, and then the deed. The letter says it can take up to 90 days for Hyatt to recognize the new owner.  Does anyone have some recent reports of how long the process actually takes?



Mine took a little less than a month from the time Hyatt received the paperwork.  If I remember correctly they received the paperwork August 15 and called me to welcome me about September 13.  Congrats!!  I know you have been trying hard.


----------



## bdh

LurkerBee said:


> The letter says it can take up to 90 days for Hyatt to recognize the new owner.  Does anyone have some recent reports of how long the process actually takes?



Straight from Hyatt: "The transfer process can take up to 30 days from the day that Hyatt receives all of the closing documents and transfer fee."


----------



## LurkerBee

bdh said:


> Straight from Hyatt: "The transfer process can take up to 30 days from the day that Hyatt receives all of the closing documents and transfer fee."



Thanks! Glad to hear it's not 90 days. 

And to an earlier post - yes, I did try for awhile. I gave up for a bit, too and was really close to a Marriott. That deal fell apart, which kinda bummed me but I think it was for the best. And then I stumbled on this one  it's EOY, which wasn't my original goal. But I think I'll see how that works out and then, if need be, add the off year either with another Hyatt or with a Marriott.


----------



## LurkerBee

So it appears everything may be done but notifying me of my Hyatt account. I got my first spammy email from II today (free magazine for joining) lol


----------

